# ICS Network Settings CSpire Showcase



## StuckInMemphis (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't experimented with an ICS ROM. Are they MTD ROMs and have the issue for CSpire Showcase phones that we can't even go into the Network Settings Menu without screwing up our network being thrown into permanent roaming? I hate CSpire.


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I don't know if it has the problem. But it is an MTD rom.


----------



## BlackLabel2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

You're safe. I've yet to see an MTD rom that will cause that constant roaming issue. I'm pretty sure it can only be caused by MIUI roms. I'm currently using JT's Build 6 ICS on my Showcase from Cspire and, aside from a few issues which, to be completely honest, I think are my fault for cutting corners, its absolutely fantastic.

I do agree with you, though. Cspire is the worst.


----------



## ShowcaseBricker (Feb 10, 2012)

StuckInMemphis said:


> I haven't experimented with an ICS ROM. Are they MTD ROMs and have the issue for CSpire Showcase phones that we can't even go into the Network Settings Menu without screwing up our network being thrown into permanent roaming? I hate CSpire.


The current ICS build is based on MTD, and it does have the roaming issue if the user goes into network settings. It doesn't have anything to do with CSpire, the same thing happens on the Mesmerize and the Fascinate from my understanding.


----------



## StuckInMemphis (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers. Do any of you know if the default setting in Network Settings is Home Only? If that's the case, then CSpire people have no DATA when roaming. That's how it is on Cyanogenmod.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

No it is set for automatic not home. I am currently out of town and I went into roaming and was unable to place calls or anything else. I did go into the settings and I did check the network settings. I may have made my own prob worse. I am currently back on 2.3.5 stock and hating it. So much work to do


----------

